# maui restaurant recommendation



## sachs1999 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,
I am going to maui and would like a suggestion as to a nice place for dinner for a birthday.  price is not an issue, we are staying at the westin ka'anapali.
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sure you will get some good suggestions, but to see suggestions from the old posts, put this in your google search box:

*"maui restaurants" Site:tugbbs.com*​


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2009)

Mama's Fish House

http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 15, 2009)

We'll be in Maui in 57 days and we'll be sure to enjoy our favorites, The Hula Grill on the Kaanapali Beach walkway, Chicago Pizza and we also liked the Lahaina Fish Co.

We can't wait!!


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 15, 2009)

*Mama's*



Luanne said:


> Mama's Fish House
> 
> http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/



And remember reservations mandatory!  Their food is THAT tasty!:whoopie:


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> And remember reservations mandatory!  Their food is THAT tasty!:whoopie:



There are many restaurants we enjoy on Maui that are much closer to where the OP will be than Mama's.  My favorite in Lahaina is still Kimo's.    But, for a truly special dinner, when price is no object, you just can't beat Mama's.


----------



## Hawaii123 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Longhi's*

Longhi's on Front Street in Lahaina.  Lovely gourmet Italian food, Nice atmosphere.


----------



## barefootnAR (Dec 15, 2009)

Merriman's  beautiful location and great food.
Sea House Both of these are right on the water.
Plantation House
Pineapple Grill
 These are located in the Napili and Kapalua area.
Soooo many to chose from in the West Maui area.


----------



## DAA (Dec 15, 2009)

*Restaurants Maui*

I would suggest Mama's fish house or Roys.  Mama's is farther to travel to but well worth it.  Roy's also has excellent food.  I wish I were going to Maui


----------



## sdbrier (Dec 16, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Mama's Fish House
> 
> http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/



Ditto, it is excellent!


----------



## rpw (Dec 16, 2009)

*Leilani's On The Beach*

It's right in the Whaler's Village.  We go there at least once per trip.  Good food, beautiful sunsets, what's not to love.


----------



## sachs1999 (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks to everyone and it looks like mamas is a common theme so I will go with that.  Ill be sure to check out closer ones too for other nights.


----------



## GregT (Dec 16, 2009)

I would vote for the Waterfront Restaurant in Maalea -- it's has an excellent wine list, the food is terrific, and a great location.

All good choices, though.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 16, 2009)

rpw said:


> It's right in the Whaler's Village.  We go there at least once per trip.  Good food, beautiful sunsets, what's not to love.



This is where we ate in July. We were not disappointed.


----------



## gejone (Dec 17, 2009)

A special occasion, price is not an object, the perfect Hawaiian ambiance, Mama's hands down. I usually eat there two times on each trip, once for lunch and once for dinner. Dinner would be my first suggestion for your party.


----------



## jnsywg (Jan 7, 2010)

Definitely try Plantation House and be there before sunset.



sachs1999 said:


> Hi,
> I am going to maui and would like a suggestion as to a nice place for dinner for a birthday.  price is not an issue, we are staying at the westin ka'anapali.
> Thanks


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 8, 2010)

Our new favorite is Lahaina Grill.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Another vote for Mama's*

In my opinion three are special occasion worthy:

Mama's - food and scenery cannot be beat anywhere on the island.  Always a stop for us every time on Maui.

Lahaina Grill - exquisite food - no views whatsoever though.

Leilani's - food is usually very good but the sunsets there are what keep us going back year after year.


For more casual but yummy try:

Alexanders fish in Kihei - great inexpensive streetside food.

Sansei Sushi in Kapalua - get there real early for the 1/2 price specials.

Plantation House in Kapalua - best darn Bloody Mary's on earth

Son'z at the Hyatt in Kaanapali - BEST MAI TAI'S anywhere - tell Yanni hello for me!

I am aching for my Maui fix in case you can't tell.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jan 8, 2010)

Sansei Sushi in Kapalua - get there real early for the 1/2 price specials.[/QUOTE]

Sansei-if you want Asian Fusion/Japanese = The best on Maui


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 9, 2010)

We've decided to enjoy the Hula Grill for our first meal out. Its right down the beach from the Marriott and Hyatt, where we will be staying. I'm sure it will be for lunch. 

We love their fish and chips. I think they use a fish called Ono, which may be another name for Mahi, but whatever it is, its delicious. 

Its sister restaurant, Leilani's, right next door is also very good for lunch with an ocean view.

I've heard of a pancake place, it was mentioned numerous times on Tripadvisor, I think its Gazebo's, that sounds very good. A few mentioned trying the banana macademia nut pancakes, that has me salivating already.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2010)

Keep these ideas coming!    We'll be returning to Maui at the end of April and staying in Kihei.  We will definitely be going to Mama's, but I love hearing other ideas.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2010)

*The Melting Pot*



Luanne said:


> Keep these ideas coming!    We'll be returning to Maui at the end of April and staying in Kihei.  We will definitely be going to Mama's, but I love hearing other ideas.



Luanne -- we ate at the Melting Pot in Lahaina last year and was a unique and pleasant experience.  Do a TUG google search -- I wrote a detailed review of it last summer.  It is across the highway from Safeway in a newish shopping center along with that Aussie Outback steakhouse.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 12, 2010)

In Kihei I like Cafe O'Lei. It is a favorite for many locals.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Luanne -- we ate at the Melting Pot in Lahaina last year and was a unique and pleasant experience.  Do a TUG google search -- I wrote a detailed review of it last summer.  It is across the highway from Safeway in a newish shopping center along with that Aussie Outback steakhouse.



Is this part of the Melting Pot fondue chain?  If so, I think we'll pass.  Thanks for the suggestion though.  Since we stay in Kihei, we usually only manage to get to Lahaina, once or twice during our stay.  We always have to eat at Kimo's.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Why Mamas?*



Luanne said:


> Mama's Fish House
> 
> http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/



Thanks for all the great restaurant suggestions. We will be in Maui on the 29th of this month. Now I checked out Mama's web site and I see its way over on the north end of the island. Looks like about an hour drive from Kanapali?

Can someone tell me specifically why its worth driving that far? Also what does lunch or two for dinner generally cost there?

thanks


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2010)

cp73 said:


> Thanks for all the great restaurant suggestions. We will be in Maui on the 29th of this month. Now I checked out Mama's web site and I see its way over on the north end of the island. Looks like about an hour drive from Kanapali?
> 
> Can someone tell me specifically why its worth driving that far? Also what does lunch or two for dinner generally cost there?
> 
> thanks



What I'd suggest is planning a day where you are going to be on that side of the island anyway.  Spend some time in Paia, spend time watching the wind surfers (great spot very close to Mama's).

While lunch is less pricey than dinner, it will still set you back a bit.  I honestly don't remember what dinner cost the last time we were there.  I do know it was the most expensive meal we had during our stay.

And, as to why it's worth it.  Well, all I can say is, it just is.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 12, 2010)

If it wasn't so far from your resort I'd put 5* by Beverly Gannons resort--formerly Sea Watch. Opens for supper at 530pm and it is incredible having a glass of champaign while watching the sunset.

Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> If it wasn't so far from your resort I'd put 5* by Beverly Gannons resort--formerly Sea Watch. Opens for supper at 530pm and it is incredible having a glass of champaign while watching the sunset.
> 
> Sterling



This is the one in Wailea, right?  I'm putting it on our list.

Now, is the Sea Watch the one that is on the golf course, or the one that used to be in that general area and kind of across the street from the shopping center?  There were two down in that vicinity that we used to love.


----------



## Syed (Jan 12, 2010)

*Restaurants in Maui*

There are a few very good reatuarants in Maui.  Since you will be staying at the Westin, I would suggest trying David Paul's... it is on Front Street, next to Ruths Chris Steakhouse. The food is very good and so is the wine selection.  Ask for an ocean view patio seating.  Lahaina Grill, located on Lahainaluna road, is also good. These two places would my pick for fine dining on the West side of the island. As far a Mamas is concerend, it is good, has ambiance, but very,very expensive plus too far from Ka'anapali after few glasses of wine


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 19, 2010)

Just returned from Maui and a new Duke's opened just north of WKORV (Westin Villas)!!! We had breakfast, lunch & dinner (not on the same day) there and it was excellent!
http://www.dukesmaui.com/
http://www.honuakaicafe.com/dukes-maui.html

Duke's is an easy walk from the Westin Villas and has a beautiful beachfront location. At dinner you can chose to order from the dinner menu or a bar menu which was less expensive. (You have to ask for seating in the bar menu area when you request a table.) They don't have any early bird or happy hour specials yet, but said they might in the future.

We also enjoyed CJ's Deli & Leilani's (great $15 special if you order between 5 & 6). 

I miss that hula pie!


----------



## sachs1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks all we just got back and did mamas fish for her bday, also did hula grill and i think it was very good also.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 20, 2010)

cp73 said:


> Now I checked out Mama's web site and I see its way over on the north end of the island. Looks like about an hour drive from Kanapali?
> 
> Can someone tell me specifically why its worth driving that far? Also what does lunch or two for dinner generally cost there?
> 
> thanks



It is worth the drive.  The fish is incredibly fresh and very well prepared.  Dinner for 2 without wine will probably cost about $100.

Pass on Longhi's.  I've eaten there twice, and both times the food was execrable.  Fish was old, fishy and badly prepared.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoc said:


> It is worth the drive.  The fish is incredibly fresh and very well prepared.  Dinner for 2 without wine will probably cost about $100.



We ate there exactly one year ago.  Two drinks, two salads, two excellent fish entrees, two coffees, one desert, and one bottle of $60 wine set us back about $250, including tax and tip.  Mama's is an excellent restaurant (especially if you get a good table), but it takes full advantage of its pricing power.

My own recommendation would be Pacific'O in Lahaina, on the water a block or two south of the banyan tree.


----------



## eekrat (Jan 20, 2010)

We ate at Mama's last year for valentines day and loved it. I recommend reservations during the early evening or afternoon so you can enjoy the view of the ocean.
Also, I made reservations using open table www.opentable.com which was incredibly convenient as  made the reservations from the mainland weeks in advance. Enjoy!


----------



## markbernstein (Jan 20, 2010)

We just got back from Kauai and Maui.  We went to Mama's for my birthday, and it was the best (and most expensive) meal we had on the islands.  Each of us had a main course and dessert, no appetizer, and we drank tea and coffee, no alcohol.  The total bill, with tip, was a little under $150.

And it was worth it.  My main course was fresh caught Mahi Mahi, stuffed with lobster, crab, and Maui onion, cooked in a macadamia nut crust, topped with a pineapple dijon beurre blanc, and garnished with asparagus spears and a piece of lobster tail.  Outstanding.  Dessert was their Black Pearl, which is built from a pastry shell, lilikoi (passion fruit) mousse, chocolate mousse, and a dark chocolate glaze.  And because I mentioned that it was my birthday, they brought me a free dish of their house-made ice cream with a candle on it.


----------



## gregb (Jan 20, 2010)

Eat lunch cheap at Aloha Mix Plate, next to Old Lahaina Luau.  Last year the happy hour MaiTai's (about 3:00pm to 6:00pm or so) were $3.00.  

Greg


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 21, 2010)

Since we're going in 2 weeks I've been doing quite alot of research. The restaurant section of www.tripadvisor.com as alot of good info, including in some cases the menus.


----------



## meatsss (Jan 21, 2010)

*Mama's*



Hoc said:


> It is worth the drive.  The fish is incredibly fresh and very well prepared.  Dinner for 2 without wine will probably cost about $100.
> 
> Pass on Longhi's.  I've eaten there twice, and both times the food was execrable.  Fish was old, fishy and badly prepared.



When we've eaten at Mama's we counted on $125 per person from drinks, appetizers, dinner, desserts, and more drinks! :rofl:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a few places I think we'll try. They seem to have a very high % of positive reviews. These aren't in the fine dining category like Mama Fish House, but for a family with young kids they seem like good options.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...eviews-Cool_Cat_Cafe-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ws-Dollie_s_Pub_Cafe-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...a_la_An_Ocean_Tavern-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html


----------



## barefootnAR (Jan 22, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Here's a few places I think we'll try. They seem to have a very high % of positive reviews. These aren't in the fine dining category like Mama Fish House, but for a family with young kids they seem like good options.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...eviews-Cool_Cat_Cafe-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html
> 
> ...



From your choices it looks like you will be on the West side. A few other good food places with no frills..Honokowai Okazuya Deli and next door is the Fish Market two great little hole in the walls with super food.
. We enjoy breakfast or lunch at the Honolua General Store on Office Rd.(up the street from the Ritz) It was in the middle of the pinapple fileds..still caters to local workers but the tourtist group joins in. Eat outside on picnic tables, servings are large..you can share.
Mama's Rotisserie for p/u and take to condo.
Maui Brewery
Sea House for beautiful view and great breakfast.
We like lunch at Hula Grill's Barefot Bar..fish and chips, burgers, crab wontons.
All of these are in the low to mid price range..casual.
Oh, add Java Jazz and CJ Deli.
Have fun ..we don't leave until the middle of March.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 22, 2010)

We had lunch at Honolua General Store this past trip and I was impressed. Prices are reasonable, food was very good and the general store has some nice merchandise.


----------



## jtp1947 (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 for Aloha Mix Plate.  The Gazebo restaurant in Napili great breakfast, right on the water and excellent macadamia nut pancakes & fried rice. Usually a line outside but free coffee while you wait.  Opens @ 7:30 and I think closes @ 2 pm.  Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 25, 2010)

My vote would be for either one of Bev Gannon's restaurants--Hailemaile upcountry or the new one on the golf course, formerly Seawatch, down Kihei way.

Incredible food and service and extremely reasonable prices for what you get.

530 pm evening service @ Seawatch you get to see the sunset.  Romantic for you lovers.

Sterling


----------



## shellboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Does the "new" Seawatch have a new name since Bev Gannon took over?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 26, 2010)

Right--signage is somewhat confusion--all they have is Gannons on the sign by the highway.  Anyway, it is the last golf course exit.

We had breakfast, lunch, and supper there--every meal was incredible.

Sterling


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 2, 2010)

We absolutely loved Mama's Fish House.  First thing we did after getting off the plane.  So relaxing.  Great view and the best place to see windboarders, too.  Instant Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 2, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Right--signage is somewhat confusion--all they have is Gannons on the sign by the highway.  Anyway, it is the last golf course exit.
> 
> We had breakfast, lunch, and supper there--every meal was incredible.
> 
> Sterling



I told dh we're definitely eating here when we go in April.


----------



## frankhi (Feb 3, 2010)

We are big Duke's (TS restaurants) fan's and go to all locations when in Kauai, Maui, and Oahu and then usually back a second time. We tried the new Duke's on Maui, it was not so good, hopefully, a work in progress... we will try it again next year, but I would skip it for now.


----------



## markbernstein (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been meaning to mention, when we were in Maui in January we went to Mama's for my birthday.  The meal was fantastic, and because I'd mentioned it was my birthday, when they brought out the dessert I'd ordered (the Black Pearl), they also brought a dish of house-made ice cream with a candle in it.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 3, 2010)

frankhi said:


> We are big Duke's (TS restaurants) fan's and go to all locations when in Kauai, Maui, and Oahu and then usually back a second time. We tried the new Duke's on Maui, it was not so good, hopefully, a work in progress... we will try it again next year, but I would skip it for now.


 
I LOVE (or did, anyway, haven't been there for a while) the breakfast buffet at Dukes in Honolulu - I haven't found another Dukes that I thought was as good. Does the Maui Dukes serve breakfast? Where are they located? Will have to check it out in April


----------



## Luanne (Feb 3, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> I LOVE (or did, anyway, haven't been there for a while) the breakfast buffet at Dukes in Honolulu - I haven't found another Dukes that I thought was as good. Does the Maui Dukes serve breakfast? Where are they located? Will have to check it out in April



This should have all the information you're looking for.

http://www.dukesmaui.com/


----------



## gregb (Feb 3, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> I LOVE (or did, anyway, haven't been there for a while) the breakfast buffet at Dukes in Honolulu - I haven't found another Dukes that I thought was as good. Does the Maui Dukes serve breakfast? Where are they located? Will have to check it out in April



Yes, they have a breakfast menu posted.  They are located in the next big resort North of WKORV-N.  I forget the name.  It is an easy walk up the beach front walk from WKORV.  We are going there for dinner tonight.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Feb 4, 2010)

*Dukes, Maui*

We just returned from dinner at Dukes on Ka'anapali, Maui.  It was an excellent meal.  Several in our party had the local fish and it was well prepared.  I had Citrus Roasted Chicken and it came with a wonderful pulled pork with dressing side dish.  Very tasty.  My DW had the Ka'anapali Kabob and it was also very well prepared.  Vegetables were asparagus and Broccolini, cooked nicely al dente.  The service was fine.  Some might have consider it a little slow, but it worked fine for our party.  One member of the group asked to have her fish prepared differently from the menu.  The kitchen accommodated her and she said it was the best meal she has eaten during her four weeks in Hawaii.  

I discovered that it is owned and operated by TS Restaurants.  They are the same folks who operate Kimo's, Leilani's, and the Hula Grill, among others.

I recommend Dukes for dinner.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 4, 2010)

barefootnAR said:


> From your choices it looks like you will be on the West side. A few other good food places with no frills..Honokowai Okazuya Deli and next door is *the Fish Market *two great little hole in the walls with super food.



+2 for The Fish Market.    On our trip last year, my husband and I along with our little one had lunch there three days in a row.   The mahi mahi sandwich was just incredible!!!


----------



## gregb (Feb 4, 2010)

*Aloha Mixed Plate*

Update on Aloha Mixed Plate.  We had lunch there on Monday.  Happy Hour is still from 2-4 and Mai Tai's are still $3.00 during Happy Hour, and $5.75 other times.  To our taste, they have the best Mai Tai's so far.  And oh yes, the food is great and not expensive either.

Greg


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes;


Gannon's


----------



## cp73 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Dukes & AMP*

Because of your suggestions we had dinner at Dukes Beach House on Thursday night, our last night in Maui. Dukes is located on the property of the new resort called Honua Kai. It is located about one mile past Black Rock. It was really a great dinner and restaurant. In my opinion its a lot better than the other Dukes we have eaten at. In speaking with the waiter this Dukes (Beach House) is the first of a new type of Dukes they have opened. They dont have the salad bar and its fancier than the other two Dukes I have been to. Its a lot quieter restaurant and also a littler bit more expensive. Dinner for two with a glass of wine would run you around $100. 

Also had a dinner at the Aloaha Mixed Plate in Maui. Completely different than Dukes but it had its own character. I enjoyed it, my wife didn't. Great atmosphere, seemed real Hawaiian, right on the beach, next to the Old Lahina Luau. In fact I think they make the food for the Luau. Several times while we were eating dinner we noticed people in Hawaiian costumes carrying bins of food from the kitchen over to the Luau.

Two totally different restaurants but both worth checking out.


----------



## svnglvs (Apr 28, 2010)

*Few of my favorites*

Mama's Fish House
Lahaina Grill
Roy's


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Yes;
> 
> 
> Gannon's



We are currently on Maui.  There is filming going on at the Grand Wailea and Gannon's is closed to the public the entire week as they are filming there as well.  Looks like we'll miss eating there this visit.


----------



## taffy19 (May 1, 2010)

Luanne said:


> We are currently on Maui. There is filming going on at the Grand Wailea and Gannon's is closed to the public the entire week as they are filming there as well. Looks like we'll miss eating there this visit.


Luanne, are you having a good time on Maui?  I hope so as I know that you prefer the big Island.

I remember that Kauai Kid recommended this restaurant several times already so we went out there for a late breakfast to have a look. What a beautiful spot and breakfast and service was good.

We tried to make reservations for dinner for our last night on Maui together with some TUGgers but it wasn't open either as they had a private party.

Here are some pictures that I took of Gannon's. I heard that the owner's husband was a stage lighting and production designer in the industry so the lighting at this restaurant is very intimate and romantic and the food should be excellent as Bev Gannon is a famous chef on Maui. They will have a new web site with a live web cam soon but here is more information about the restaurant at the moment. They own several restaurants but we never found the one at the tennis courts as we looked for it.

We went back to Longboards instead as we like going there too but will try Gannon's next time.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2010)

We're having a very nice, relaxing time on Maui, which is exactly what we wanted.  We leave tomorrow.    We're having our final dinner at the Waterfront, which is a favorite of ours.  We spent quite awhile talking to the manager of the Tori Richards's stores in the Whaler and Wailea.  We were talking restaurants and she said her favorites are Cafe O' Lei in Kihei (had a wonderful dinner there last night) and the Waterfront (where we've eaten before).


----------



## Quimby4 (May 2, 2010)

My favorite Ahi in Maui was from.......

Foodland market in Lahaina....yes, at Foodland in the Seafood section they have about 5 different kinds of POKE (raw fish)......My favorite was Spicy Ahi Poke....at only $7.99 per pound.  I ate it over the course of a few days at the hotel with a side of edamame from Foodland...yummy.

Now , if I could figure out how to get this in California.


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 4, 2010)

Wow, there's a lot of considerations here. Thanks for the shares.

Jordan.



Fletcher921 said:


> In my opinion three are special occasion worthy:
> 
> Mama's - food and scenery cannot be beat anywhere on the island.  Always a stop for us every time on Maui.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2010)

Just a couple of notes about The Waterfront (where we had a wonderful meal our last night on Maui).

If you want a table out on the patio area you probably need a reservation by 5:30 p.m.

They have a special where if you buy one fish entree you get the second one free.  However, you don't get this automatically, you need to mention it to them when you order.

http://waterfrontrestaurant.net/


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 8, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Mama's Fish House
> 
> http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/



A quick question on this restaurant, my 21 year old son, does not like fish.  Looking at the menu from the link I only see one item that might work for him.  Do they have steak's there?


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> A quick question on this restaurant, my 21 year old son, does not like fish.  Looking at the menu from the link I only see one item that might work for him.  Do they have steak's there?



My older dd isn't terribly fond of fish.  We've been to Mama's numerous times over the years and in fact she and her dh went there on a recent trip.  So I've got to think they have food other than fish.

However, try to get him to try fish (not at Mama's which is super expensive) someplace.  Our younger dd really didn't like fish until she tried it in Hawaii.

I just looked at Mama's online menu.  They have duck, short ribs and a tenderloin filet.  So yes, they have steak.


----------



## pspercy (May 8, 2016)

Mama's is too far and too $$$$ for us.
We like Leilani's (upstairs). Lahaina Ruth's Chris was good too.


Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## pspercy (May 8, 2016)

Woops, just noticed this is an ancient thread.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

pspercy said:


> Woops, just noticed this is an ancient thread.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk



Yes, it's an ancient thread, but a new question was just asked today which is why I responded.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

pspercy said:


> Mama's is too far and too $$$$ for us.
> We like Leilani's (upstairs). Lahaina Ruth's Chris was good too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk



Mama's is pricey.  But we like it for a special occasion.  We also tend to eat in a lot when we're in Hawaii, and since we're using a timeshare we figure we can splurge a bit when eating out.

Although Ruths' Chris is good, it's a chain, and it's also very expensive.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 8, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Yes, it's an ancient thread, but a new question was just asked today which is why I responded.



Luanne,

thank you for answering,  I realize that this was an older thread, but as some of the moderators have pointed out to us on the boards, its good to search to see if you can find your answer from some of the older threads vs starting a new one... This is what I did and still had one more question that had not yet been put out there and Luanne you were ever so kind to respond....thanks


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Luanne,
> 
> thank you for answering,  I realize that this was an older thread, but as some of the moderators have pointed out to us on the boards, its good to search to see if you can find your answer from some of the older threads vs starting a new one... This is what I did and still had one more question that had not yet been put out there and Luanne you were ever so kind to respond....thanks



Enjoy Mama's.  It's truly a special place.  When you make your reservation ask them for a table with a good view.


----------



## canesfan (May 9, 2016)

Regarding Mama's: My daughter will not consider eating fish. She does the beef tenderloin when we go. Their bread is the best! It's one of our favorite restaurants on the island and we always recommend it to others. We usually save it for one of our last nights since it's definitely a splurge.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 9, 2016)

*Paia Fish Market*

We were told by a local that Paia Fish Market is owned by the same folks that own Mama's...but a lot cheaper and just as good. So we gave it a try. Our instructions were to order a fish taco plate (2 tacos) and split it. So we did. A bit messy, but very tasty. We are in Kihei now, and we plan to hit the newer Paia Fish Market here this afternoon. For info on location and menus, see...

http://www.paiafishmarket.com/pages/about-us

Oh...don't trust Garmin to find the Paia location for you. It's off by at least 2 blocks. The Fishmarket in Paia is right on the traffic light corner in the center of town.


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> We were told by a local that Paia Fish Market is owned by the same folks that own Mama's...but a lot cheaper and just as good. So we gave it a try. Our instructions were to order a fish taco plate (2 tacos) and split it. So we did. A bit messy, but very tasty. We are in Kihei now, and we plan to hit the newer Paia Fish Market here this afternoon. For info on location and menus, see...
> 
> http://www.paiafishmarket.com/pages/about-us
> 
> Oh...don't trust Garmin to find the Paia location for you. It's off by at least 2 blocks. The Fishmarket in Paia is right on the traffic light corner in the center of town.



We'll have to try this the next time we're staying in Kihei.

I just looked at the menu and while it does look good the menu isn't anything like Mama's.  So saying it's cheaper and just as good as Mama's in my opinion is like comparing apples and oranges.


----------

